# The good, the bad and the ugly on diet drinks



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

I would to know everyone's take on the above and backing behind their opinion.  
Are they harmful?
Do you drink and if you do what?
Reason why you don't?  And so forth.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I would to know everyone's take on the above and backing behind their opinion.
> Are they harmful?
> Do you drink and if you do what?
> Reason why you don't?  And so forth.
> ...



Hey bro!
I stopped drinking any sodas the day I started lifting (I drank 2l of soda a day before that and was fat-30% bf). Over time they started to disgust me. That's the main reason I don't drink them.

About diet drinks... If you look at calories, is OK. But the main problem is in artificial sweeteners. 
I've also read they cause kidney damage and diabetes in studies.
Especially aspartame. It literally destroys your entire organism. My friend always gets headache after drinking diet coke. Aspartame is feces from bacteria Escherichia coli. Enjoy.


----------



## alansteve (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes soda is not good for the health. There is no good in sodas i think, only the bad is there in the sodas. I prefer the fresh fruit juices are best alternatives on all other drinks.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I couldn't agree with you more.  I use to drink at least 2L of Diet MTN dew every day until I started taking lifting and my health serious.  I won't lie every once in a while I will have one or a energy drink if I am just sucking and don't have access to my beloved instant coffee.  I have read many articles that show they actually can make you gain weight


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

*Older Article but still good info IMO for those who have a strong addiction to the them.  *

*Drink More Diet Soda, Gain More Weight?*

Overweight Risk Soars 41% With Each Daily Can of Diet Soft Drink
By Daniel J. DeNoon
WebMD Health News
Reviewed by Charlotte E. Grayson Mathis, MD



June 13, 2005 -- People who drink diet soft drinks don't lose weight. In fact, they gain weight, a new study shows.
The findings come from eight years of data collected by Sharon P. Fowler, MPH, and colleagues at the University of Texas Health Science Center, San Antonio. Fowler reported the data at the annual meeting of the American Diabetes Association in San Diego.
"What didn't surprise us was that total soft drink use was linked to overweight and obesity," Fowler tells WebMD. "What was surprising was when we looked at people only drinking diet soft drinks, their risk of obesity was even higher."
In fact, when the researchers took a closer look at their data, they found that nearly all the obesity risk from soft drinks came from diet sodas.
"There was a 41% increase in risk of being overweight for every can or bottle of diet soft drink a person consumes each day," Fowler says.
*More Diet Drinks, More Weight Gain*

Fowler's team looked at seven to eight years of data on 1,550 Mexican-American and non-Hispanic white Americans aged 25 to 64. Of the 622 study participants who were of normal weight at the beginning of the study, about a third became overweight or obese.
For regular soft-drink drinkers, the risk of becoming overweight or obese was:

26% for up to 1/2 can each day
30.4% for 1/2 to one can each day
32.8% for 1 to 2 cans each day
47.2% for more than 2 cans each day.
For diet soft-drink drinkers, the risk of becoming overweight or obese was:

36.5% for up to 1/2 can each day
37.5% for 1/2 to one can each day
54.5% for 1 to 2 cans each day
57.1% for more than 2 cans each day.
For each can of diet soft drink consumed each day, a person's risk of obesity went up 41%.
*Diet Soda No Smoking Gun*

Fowler is quick to note that a study of this kind does not prove that diet soda _causes_ obesity. More likely, she says, it shows that something linked to diet soda drinking is also linked to obesity.
"One possible part of the explanation is that people who see they are beginning to gain weight may be more likely to switch from regular to diet soda," Fowler suggests. "But despite their switching, their weight may continue to grow for other reasons. So diet soft-drink use is a marker for overweight and obesity."
Why? Nutrition expert Leslie Bonci, MPH, RD, puts it in a nutshell.
"You have to look at what's on your plate, not just what's in your glass," Bonci tells WebMD.
People often mistake diet drinks for diets, says Bonci, director of sports nutrition at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center and nutrition consultant to college and professional sports teams and to the Pittsburgh Ballet.
"A lot of people say, 'I am drinking a diet soft drink because that is better for me. But soft drinks by themselves are not the root of America's obesity problem," she says. "You can't go into a fast-food restaurant and say, 'Oh, it's OK because I had diet soda.' If you don't do anything else but switch to a diet soft drink, you are not going to lose weight."

*The Mad Hatter Theory*

_"Take some more tea," the March Hare said to Alice, very earnestly.
"I've had nothing yet," Alice replied in an offended tone, "so I can't take more."
"You mean you can't take less," said the Hatter: "It's very easy to take more than nothing."_ Lewis Carroll, _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_
There is actually a way that diet drinks could contribute to weight gain, Fowler suggests.
She remembers being struck by the scene in _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ in which Alice is offended because she is offered tea but is given none -- even though she hadn't asked for tea in the first place. So she helps herself to tea and bread and butter.
That may be just what happens when we offer our bodies the sweet taste of diet drinks, but give them no calories. Fowler points to a recent study in which feeding artificial sweeteners to rat pups made them crave more calories than animals fed real sugar.
"If you offer your body something that tastes like a lot of calories, but it isn't there, your body is alerted to the possibility that there is something there and it will search for the calories promised but not delivered," Fowler says.
Perhaps, Bonci says, our bodies are smarter than we think.
"People think they can just fool the body. But maybe the body isn't fooled," she says. "If you are not giving your body those calories you promised it, maybe your body will retaliate by wanting more calories. Some soft drink studies do suggest that diet drinks stimulate appetite."

SOURCES: Fowler, S.P. 65th Annual Scientific Sessions, American Diabetes Association, San Diego, June 10-14, 2005; Abstract 1058-P. Sharon P. Fowler, MPH, University of Texas Health Science Center School of Medicine, San Antonio. Leslie Bonci, MPH, RD, director, sports nutrition, University of Pittsburgh Medical Center. WebMD News: "Artificial Sweeteners May Damage Diet Efforts.""Artificial Sweeteners May Damage Diet Efforts." Davidson, T.L. _International Journal of Obesity_, July 2004; vol 28: pp 933-955.
© 2005 WebMD, Inc. All rights reserved.



Retrieved on 22 Sep 2011 from: Drink More Diet Soda, Gain More Weight?


----------



## gamma (Sep 22, 2011)

once in a while is fine , like say ur cheat day diet drinks  are  better than a reg , but all in all there is no value whats so ever in drinking them. read up on them i readed some where online that your body may not get the cals from them but ur body still is tricked in thinking the sweetners are the same as sugar and still stores it the same  ...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

I have read similar stories like that.  I try and stir clear from them and energy drinks.  I always tell folks if what your drinking can eat off battery corrosion then it can't be good for the inside of your body! 


V/R
Chris


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 22, 2011)

Moderation is key. A 2L a day is too much for almost any kind of drink. 
Use common sense and restraint and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 22, 2011)

All this talk and not one mention of the real risk: preservatives.  The amount of artificial sweetener in each can is tiny that and the studies showing any sort of risk have extremely high levels of consumption.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

I hear you but with all the ingredients used to make a can of soda it isn't good for our bodies to consume these compounds all the time.  Will eventually cause kidney stones of enough water is not consumed to flush out.


V/R
Chris


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 22, 2011)

my mother in law drinks diet coke all day, every day, and shes slim and sexy as hell. just sayin.....


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol, then the debate is on.  I must say I am swayed to agree with moderation as with anything.  It has a lot to do with body genetics.   I would also say if you have diabetes, high cholesterol, obesity in your family tree it may be beneficial to watch the intake of diet drinks IMO.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

Does skim milk count as a diet drink, cause I love that shit 

As far as soda my parents never gave it to me growing up and so I've never really been into it. I used to like mountain dew but when I started lifting I got rid of that too. Never had a cavity yet and I definitely think it has something to do with never drinking soda and consuming tons of milk


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

i would limit drinking them to seldom, however once in while wont kill you. if you watch dennis wolf precontest diet video, 2 weeks out he is eating his fish and vegtables and drinking a diet coke! HA


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 23, 2011)

Dually noted.   I love skim milk too digit,  nothing like a big glass of cold milk.  My thoughts of diet drinks are in moderation not that bad, but if it's your source of water hope you have good insurance because a kidney stone surgery isn't cheap!   Great discussion folks, I owe you all reps once I get to a computer!!!


V/R
Chris


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks pherm, much appreciated


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 23, 2011)

I would be more concerned with the BPA the epoxy coating, that lines the inside of the aluminum can, gives off.  

Coors didn't go to a magical blue lining to 'seal in freshness', they went to it because it doesn't contain BPA.


----------



## gamma (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> my mother in law drinks diet coke all day, every day, and shes slim and sexy as hell. just sayin.....



lol my boys dad drinks beer all day long and hes skinny as hell


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol, that's horrible!  Lol!  My bro-n-law drinks all day too and he looks like a white ethiopian.  Lol. 


V/R
Chris


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2011)

I do drink the occasional soda, but I do drink too much crystal light, (usually the generic, cause I'm a cheap fuck).  I dilute it by about half, but it does make  the water go down easier.  I probably drink 1/2 that and 1/2 half regular water most days.  No calories, but I do agree that the artifcial sweetener is not good, either.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 24, 2011)

I have tried the Crystal like stuff and can't get past the after taste it leaves after consumption.  Taste of medicine still resides in my mouth.


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 24, 2011)

I drink 1-2 cans of mellow yellow a day.. I opt for normal stuff cuz diet pop, soda, tastes like ass.. 

I'm not overweight and I've done this since I was 13.. I just drink it with my food cuz it tastes awesome..


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

Most people that I know that drink lots of diet soda are huge fat people


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 24, 2011)

If your body allows you to I guess go for it but just watch how much of the good stuff you consume because it will eventually catch up with you.


V/R
Chris


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

this thread is really making me think of giving up diet soda


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> this thread is really making me think of giving up diet soda



Lol,  I hear you bro.  It's a luck of the draw on wether you body is able to enjoy the greedy canned pleasures.  


V/R
Chris


----------



## texdb (Sep 25, 2011)

I drink one or two cans a day of DC with meals.  Every time I try to drink a regular one now, it tastes like I'm drinking sugar water.  Once I got used to diet drinks I couldn't go back.


----------



## jimm (Sep 25, 2011)

i drink the fizzy shit every day and im jacked haha


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 25, 2011)

but diet tastes like ass.. idk how you can drink it..


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 25, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> but diet tastes like ass.. idk how you can drink it..



Corn Syrup is worse


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 25, 2011)

my taste buds beg to differ...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 25, 2011)

After drinking diet for so many years now, when I drink a regular drink it taste like syrup to me too. It's amazing how you can get use to something that at 1st you had now enjoy and try the old and can't seem to get one sip down.


V/R
Chris


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 27, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> After drinking diet for so many years now, when I drink a regular drink it taste like syrup to me too. It's amazing how you can get use to something that at 1st you had now enjoy and try the old and can't seem to get one sip down.
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



I completely agree... Corn Syrup drinks are just gross.  I make the switch years ago though when soda actually had real sugar in it


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes it just taste so much better with diet and not as thick with regular.  I guess it's what you like.  Tomatoe, tomato.


V/R
Chris


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

Well..., I've cut back alot, I'm down to alittle less than a 2liter. I was drinking two 2liters+ aday, never drunk water or anything else - just mountain dew. That went on for like 3yrs., but since get'n back into aas & wanting to be healthy(mainly cuz of age), I'm drinking alot less, n still try'n my best to not drink it, but I think I'm addicted. I'm drinking 80-100.oz of water now, n feel way better! But as diet soda goes, I believe it's just as bad, but my fuck friend drinks that diet coke cherry zero, about 2 cans aday, & she says that she's lost weight with it, but I hate the way any diet drink taste!!! It makes me want to puke! But anyway...
I guess if u see a difference in weight, n u like it, it's up to you. IMO, I would just like to stop drinking it completely.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 28, 2011)

I hear you bro.  My bro-n-law did that for two years and eventually had kidney stones. I try to drink at least two gallons of water a day, especially during a workout.


V/R
Chris


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG!!! Don't get me started on Kidney stones! I've had 3 in the past 10 months! 
Those shits hurt like a motherfucker!! That's another reason I want to stop.


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about ur bro n law, I know what he went through, lol! PAIN!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 28, 2011)

swollen said:


> OMG!!! Don't get me started on Kidney stones! I've had 3 in the past 10 months!
> Those shits hurt like a motherfucker!! That's another reason I want to stop.



Wow bubba.  I hate to hear that man.  I hope you don't have to experience those again. My bro told me it was the worst pain in his life!  


V/R
Chris


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 2, 2011)

Diet soda causes kidney stones too?  Hmmm, I really am going to have to quit


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely bro.  To much of it can.  As long as you are drinking plenty of water you won't have a problem unless soda is your water.  Lok


V/R
Chris


----------



## rezkon (Oct 5, 2011)

i use to drink a fair amount of coke. now it tastes like crap.. :\ like i bought a bottle and threw it out.. or ill water it down like fkn hell idk why JUST tastes shit


----------



## zoco (Oct 6, 2011)

I cut all the carbonated and sugary drinks, but after visiting my parents in the states i started drinking sodas like mad again


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 6, 2011)

ok guys, i work outside 10hrs a day 5days a week and every truck on the job has a 5gallon water cooler on it, all i drink from the time i wake up until i get off work is water but i have about a 45min ride home and i normally stop at a gas station and get something to drink. 
i hate to spend money on an over priced bottled water and i usually feel like i'm floating and can't stand one more drop of water.
QUESTION IS what is in the coolers at the store that are suitable to have everyday as a water alternative in the morning and evening.
honestly sometimes i either mentally or physically crave any kind of drink with some sugar in it, i'll even get headaches sometimes and if i drink a soda it helps. 
during the summer it's worst with the cravings after being outside in 100+ degree heat for 10hrs a day. 
are there any flavored waters, any brand or flavor of fruit juice good to drink daily, AND WHAT ABOUT V-8, i love that stuff but is it any good for you for real?


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you had to get a once in awhile fix, I always go with diet ginger ale, seems to be the lightest out of all of the other ones. CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .V. (Oct 6, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I would to know everyone's take on the above and backing behind their opinion.
> Are they harmful?
> Do you drink and if you do what?
> Reason why you don't?  And so forth.
> ...



Well the chemicals in the artificial sweeteners have been shown to cause cancer in lab rats.  Of course to duplicate results from the labs a human would have to eat an estimated 50lbs of the sweeteners per day to get the same result.

...that said, yeah, they probably are harmful in some way we don't know yet.

Oh yeah, almost forgot...diet dew does seem to increase my blood pressure.  When cutting my BP stays 106/60...right before cutting, it gets up there around 140/80ish.

I do, diet dew...  

Why?  Because I like it and water gets old.

Why not?  When cutting they do limit results.  That's the time to stick with plain water.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 7, 2011)

Always thanks to you V.  Good mentor.  I owe all reps for sounding off!  I agree, I am in an army school right now and it's pretty intense and I love having a ice cold diet mtn dew after the day is done!


V/R
Chris


----------



## .V. (Oct 7, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Always thanks to you V.  Good mentor.  I owe all reps for sounding off!  I agree, I am in an army school right now and it's pretty intense and I love having a ice cold diet mtn dew after the day is done!
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



*So have one.* 

Remember the 80/20 rule of fitness... I actually follow it more as a 90/10 rule but that's just me.  Eat 100% correctly 80% of the time.  Then don't worry about it 20% of the time...just try to keep it pretty good during that 20%.

In the grand scheme of things...if you are getting .66 ounces per pound each day of water... what's a 20 ounce bottle of dew going to hurt?  Or coke?  Or hell, even a beer...perhaps a margarita?

Unless you are cutting for a contest...most likely nothing.

My BP issues come from drinking .66 or more ounces per pound of diet dew.  Not a good idea.  Hence my recent switch to green tea...and more recently to more water with a soda only at meal time.  Oh yeah, and limiting coffee to mornings and workouts.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree.  I see u gents write a lot about green tea, I think I will give this a go as well.  Thanks!


V/R
Chris


----------

